# Command & Conquer Reihe tot? Gibt es Vergleichbares oder steht sowas in Aussicht?



## Tim1974 (16. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

gibt es wirklich keine aktuellen Echtzeit-Strategiespiele mehr und sind auch keine in absehbarer Zeit zu erwarten, wo man von klein auf alles selbst aufbauen kann?

Star Craft 2 ist ja nun auch nicht mehr so aktuell, auch wenns immer mal wieder Addons zu geben scheint, mit der bunten comicartigen Grafik kann ich mich nicht anfreunden und habs deshalb bisher nicht gekauft.

Wichtig wäre mir eine echt gute KI, da ich nur offline spielen möchte und am besten noch mehr Optionen als bei C&C3 Kanes Rache, was ich aus Verzweiflung über die aktuelle Marktlage immer noch spiele.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Dezember 2017)

Versuche dich mal an Grey Goo... wenn ich mich nicht irre haben dort sogar Macher von C&C mitgewirkt.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. Dezember 2017)

Das kannte ich echt noch nicht, sieht von der Grafik gar nicht mal so schlecht aus, auch wenns ziemlich an Star Craft (2) erinnert.
Was ich vergessen hatte zu erwähnen, ich würde immer lieber ein Spiel bevorzugen, was mit uns bekannten Waffensystemen daher kommt und möglichst ohne Aliens usw. Es kann in der nahen Vergangenheit oder Zukunft spielen, sofern es halbwegs realistische Einheiten und Waffen beinhaltet.

Aber das Grey Goo schau ich mir trotzdem mal genauer an!


----------



## gaussmath (16. Dezember 2017)

Kennst du Act of Aggression?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Dezember 2017)

Hm aktuell ist es zwar nicht aber bekannte Technik (Panzer etc.)... World in Conflict. Hat mir damals sehr viele Stunden Spaß gebracht online, aber auch die Kampagne ist gut.

Das Game R.U.S.E. reitet auf der Selben Welle.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Dezember 2017)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Kennst du Act of Aggression?



Würde ich auch vorschlagen. Ist zwar auch leicht angehaut von futuristischen Waffen, aber kommt C&C (Generals) noch am ehesten nahe, vom Gameplay.

Act Of Aggression


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Dezember 2017)

Danke für die Tips! 

Sind denn das auch alles Spiele, wo ich jeden Level eine eigene Basis errichten muß, bevor ich anfangen kann eine Armee aufzubauen und in die Schlacht zu ziehen?
Was ich nämlich gar nicht mag sind Spiele, wo ich gleich zum Begin des Levels ein paar Einheiten bekomme und mit denen dann einen Einsatz ausführen soll, ohne eine Basis zu haben und nachproduzieren zu können.
Mir ist es sehr wichtig, möglichst frei spielen, also eigene Strategien entwickeln zu können, bei C&C war das ja leider auch nicht immer der Fall, ebenso bei Star Craft nicht, diese Level haben mich dann immer mehr oder minder doll genervt.


----------



## gaussmath (17. Dezember 2017)

Act of Aggression ist ein gutes Spiel und C&C extrem ähnlich. Ich weiß nicht genau, woran es liegt, aber es hakt bei der Atmosphäre des Spiels. Diese C&C Atmosphäre, die ich so schätze und vermisse, kommt einfach nicht auf. Ich denke, dass es am Soundtrack liegt. Der C&C Soundtrack ist einfach genial und trägt wesentlich zur Atmosphäre bei, so sehe ich es zumindest. 

In der Kampagne von AoA hat man zunächst wenige Einheiten vorgegeben, mit denen man die Aufgaben erfüllen muss. Später kann man builden und hat mehr Freiheiten. Wenn du von Anfang an diese Freiheiten haben willst, dann musst du die Gefechte spielen. Die Grafik von AoA ist sehr gelungen. Das Gameplay ist auch top. Mir fehlt halt wie gesagt die "C&C Atmosphäre"...

Für ein Generals 2 würde ich fast jeden Preis zahlen. 100 Euro, 200 Euro, wäre mir egal. Generals ist mein absoluter Favorite Titel!


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Dezember 2017)

Das seh ich genauso, die Atmosphäre bei C&C Generals und C&C 3 Tiberium Wars und Kanes Rache ist einfach nur genial, wozu der Soundtrack sehr doll beiträgt, die Spiele haben schon ein gewisses Suchtpotential, was ich bei keinem anderen Spiel bisher so feststellen konnte.
Ich kann mich nach ca. 7 Jahren immer noch an den PC setzen und ein Gefecht gegen die KI spielen und jede Menge Spaß dabei für Stunden haben, selbst an meinem uralten Pentium4-540 geht das, dagegen hat mich Mafia III an meinem damals noch funktionsfähigen i7-4770K mit damals brandneuer GTX 1060 6 GB sowas von gelangweilt, das ich keinerlei Lust hatte mal mehr als 10 Minuten zu spielen.


----------



## Profitroll (19. Dezember 2017)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Act of Aggression ist ein gutes Spiel und C&C extrem ähnlich. Ich weiß nicht genau, woran es liegt, aber es hakt bei der Atmosphäre des Spiels. Diese C&C Atmosphäre, die ich so schätze und vermisse, kommt einfach nicht auf. Ich denke, dass es am Soundtrack liegt. Der C&C Soundtrack ist einfach genial und trägt wesentlich zur Atmosphäre bei, so sehe ich es zumindest.
> 
> In der Kampagne von AoA hat man zunächst wenige Einheiten vorgegeben, mit denen man die Aufgaben erfüllen muss. Später kann man builden und hat mehr Freiheiten. Wenn du von Anfang an diese Freiheiten haben willst, dann musst du die Gefechte spielen. Die Grafik von AoA ist sehr gelungen. Das Gameplay ist auch top. Mir fehlt halt wie gesagt die "C&C Atmosphäre"...
> 
> Für ein Generals 2 würde ich fast jeden Preis zahlen. 100 Euro, 200 Euro, wäre mir egal. Generals ist mein absoluter Favorite Titel!


Es ist sogar noch viel besser im Gefecht. Die Gegner agieren viel vielseitiger. Gezielte Luftschläge auf die Artillerie vor einem Angriff, Umgehung von Stellungen um die Base zu rapen, Dauerbombardements mit Flugzeugen und Superwaffen, gezielte Angriffe auf die Banken, usw. Nur Wegfindung ist mangelhaft. Obwohl die Generals KI besser ist als die meisten scudbuggenden "Spieler", ist das alles so typisch C&C: Alle paar Minuten wird eine Welle losgeschickt, die stupide in die Defenses rollt und das wars.

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/170916/bkutf7vp.jpg


----------



## Chibs (20. Dezember 2017)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Für ein Generals 2 würde ich fast jeden Preis zahlen. 100 Euro, 200 Euro, wäre mir egal. Generals ist mein absoluter Favorite Titel!


Ich schliesse mich an und möchte erwähnen dass ich damals nächtelang C&C(1) gezockt habe und dann völlig übermüdet in die Schule gegangen bin!! Gleiches gilt übrigens für Commandos 1/2 , Age of Mythology oder etwa Warcraft III!!

Und hier wären wir beim Thema "oder steht sowas in Aussicht!" 
NEIN das RTS-Genre ist mittlerweile quasi TOT und das schlimmste ist dass sich die KI in RTS locker seit JAHRZEHNTEN nicht weiterentwickelt hat! Sogar wurde sie eher schlechter!!
Das ist einer der Gründe warum ich heute nicht mehr am PC spiele - früher gab es SO VIELE geile Strategie-Spiele , Taktik-Spiele , Shooter (PC-only!)
Heute ist davon wirklich GAR NICHTS mehr übrig!! Keine guten RTS mehr , kein Crysis mehr , kein STALKER , kein F.E.A.R. , keine Exklusiv-Titel mehr!!

Sollte es IRGENDWANN wieder so werden wie damals würde ich mir wieder einen guten PC anschaffen aber dank der heutigen Publisher wird es das wohl nie mehr geben


----------



## Krolgosh (20. Dezember 2017)

Chibs schrieb:


> Sollte es IRGENDWANN wieder so werden wie damals würde ich mir wieder einen guten PC anschaffen aber dank der heutigen Publisher wird es das wohl nie mehr geben



Nachdem der Konsolenmarkt um einiges lukrativer als der PC-Markt ist, wird es sowas wie große PC Exlusives nicht mehr geben. (die ganzen Indie Spiele außen vor)


----------



## shadie (20. Dezember 2017)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Nachdem der Konsolenmarkt um einiges lukrativer als der PC-Markt ist, wird es sowas wie große PC Exlusives nicht mehr geben. (die ganzen Indie Spiele außen vor)



Achso?

Fortnite
Divinity Original Sin 2
Warhammer
Civilization
Anno

Nur um mal ein par zu nennen die dieses Jahr rauskamen oder kommendes Jahr erscheinen.

Denke die exclusiv PC Titel nehmen nur ab weil eben mehr platformübergreifend erscheint.
Wird mit den heutigen Engines wohl einfacher sein als früher noch.


----------



## Krolgosh (20. Dezember 2017)

Davon fällt aber keines unter Tripple-A. So hatte ich das einfach gemeint. Weil der Konsolenmarkt einfach zu lukrativ ist um ihn auszuschließen.

Ja, einfacher wird es wohl sein. Aber qualitativ sind viele Konsolenports nach wie vor einfach schlecht am PC umgesetzt.


----------



## Chibs (20. Dezember 2017)

shadie schrieb:


> Achso?
> 
> Fortnite
> Divinity Original Sin 2
> ...


Wat ? Fortnite und Divinity gibt es beides auch für Konsolen , der Rest sind eben genau die RTS wo zwar die Grafik besser wurde aber die KI sich ZURÜCK entwickelt hat .....


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, wieso so viele auf Konsolen spielen, ich habe noch eine XBox360, die schalte ich wenns hoch kommt einmal im Jahr kurz an und habe null Spaß daran mit diesem Gamepad irgendwas zu spielen, nichtmal Autorennen machen mir damit Spaß, Shooter fande ich waren mit dem Gamepad ein echter Krampf und RTS kann ich mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen mit dem Pad.
Um vernünftig spielen zu können braucht man einfach eine gute Maus und Tastatur, oder für Rennspiele und Simulationen Lenkrad und Pedale oder einen guten Stick!


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Dezember 2017)

Was mir übrigens noch einfällt, du kannst dir ja mal Forged Battalion anschauen.
Das wird wohl von ehemaligen C&C Entwicklern entwickelt, vieleicht ist das ja was für dich, auch wenn die Grafik einen leichten Comictouch hat:

Forged Battalion: RTS von den C&C-Machern startet im Januar 2018 im Steam Early Access [Update]

@Konsolen:
Natürlich spielt sich auf Konsolen nicht alles gleich gut, aber Spaß machen tut es schon noch auf Konsole zu spielen, auch wenn sich das, zumindest für mich, zunehmend bei Sony und Microsoft ändert, weil die zunehmend denn lokalen Coop aus denn Augen verlieren.

Gerade Nintendo hat aber noch einige gute Spiele die mit Freunden am gleichen Bildschirm auf Konsole gespielt Spaß machen (Super Smash Brothers, Mario Kart 8, Fifa 18, z.B.)
Mit ein paar Kumpels zusammen zu zocken, während die zu Besuch sind geht halt immer noch auf einer Konsole am besten, sofern die nicht ihre 20kg+ PCs mitschleppen.


----------



## gaussmath (21. Dezember 2017)

Profitroll schrieb:


> Es ist sogar noch viel besser im Gefecht. Die Gegner agieren viel vielseitiger. Gezielte Luftschläge auf die Artillerie vor einem Angriff, Umgehung von Stellungen um die Base zu rapen, Dauerbombardements mit Flugzeugen und Superwaffen, gezielte Angriffe auf die Banken, usw. Nur Wegfindung ist mangelhaft. Obwohl die Generals KI besser ist als die meisten scudbuggenden "Spieler", ist das alles so typisch C&C: Alle paar Minuten wird eine Welle losgeschickt, die stupide in die Defenses rollt und das wars.



Da muss ich dir allerdings Recht geben, obwohl die Kampagne in Generals mehr Charme hat. Die K.I. hat mich aber nie sonderlich interessiert, weil ich lieber gegen menschliche Gegner spiele...


----------



## Profitroll (21. Dezember 2017)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir allerdings Recht geben, obwohl die Kampagne in Generals mehr Charme hat. Die K.I. hat mich aber nie sonderlich interessiert, weil ich lieber gegen menschliche Gegner spiele...


Ja, das ist schon was Anderes. Aber darüber kommt man auch weg. Mittlerweile kann man ja froh sein, wenn es überhaupt einen Single Player gibt. Die MPs sind seit Ewigkeiten nur noch voller Spacken.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Dezember 2017)

Was mich am Multiplayermodus immer gestört hat war, daß ich nie wußte wie gut mein Gegner sein wird, wenn ich gegen die KI auf höchster Stufe gewinne, kann ich mir dagegen echt auf die Schulter klopfen, bei einem menschlichen Gegner, kann ich mir auf einen Sieg eventuell nichts einbilden und weiß dann nicht sicher, ob ich diesmal so gut war, oder der andere nur so schlecht...


----------



## Profitroll (21. Dezember 2017)

Früher wußte man, die waren gut. Heute muß man davon ausgehen, gegen Vollnoobs zu spielen, die sich alles kaufen. Fang ich garnicht erst an. Das ging schon bei BF3 los, wo man einfach weggeballert wird, damit man das Fahrzeug nicht bekommt. Deswegen ist da FF auf fast jedem Server aus. Das war bei BF2 noch ganz anders.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Dezember 2017)

Dann lieber C&C3 auf "erbarmungslos" gegen die KI, das ist brutal schwer, bis gar nicht mehr zu schaffen auf großen Maps.


----------



## Profitroll (21. Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht ohne Patch, da hauen die die Mammuts noch übelst rein


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (21. Dezember 2017)

Profitroll schrieb:


> Vielleicht ohne Patch, da hauen die die Mammuts noch übelst rein



Zu den Mammuts gehören aber noch ein paar Juggernauts und ein vollbesetzter Marv (oder Maav? - auf jeden Fall der dicke GDI-Panzer)...


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. Dezember 2017)

Generals ist einfach ein klasse Spiel (gewesen). Die Kampagne hat gut Laune gemacht und das Addon hat dann mit der "Generals" Kampagne noch mal einen drauf gesetzt.
Im Multiplayer wars damals auf Lans immer der Hit und zwar bis die Sonne wieder aufging. Problematisch waren damals nur sämtliche Rechner, war viel los, gabs ne hübsche Diashow
Genial waren auch die Kommentare sämtlicher Einheiten, fand ich damals schon teils recht grenzwertig aber immer unterhaltsam. Auch die Musik, absolut klasse gemacht. 
Ich habe mich wahnsinnig auf Generals 2 gefreut und war ziemlich enttäuscht als sies eingestampft haben. 
Sämtliche "Alternativen", auch das erwähnte AoA, habe ich probiert, bin aber nie so richtig warm damit geworden.  Empfehlenswert ist es einfach mal bei ModDB nach Zero Hour Mods zu schauen. Rise of the Reds finde ich z.B. ziemlich gut.


----------



## Profitroll (21. Dezember 2017)

Die Mukke kommt heutzutage in der Sat 1 Gold Voschau


----------



## der_yappi (21. Dezember 2017)

World in Conflict gibts ja atm bei Ubisoft für umme
Ubisoft Offizielle Webseite - Happy Playdays 2017
Ubisoft verschenkt Assassin's Creed 4 und World in Conflict fur PC in Etappen [Update]


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Dezember 2017)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Zu den Mammuts gehören aber noch ein paar Juggernauts und ein vollbesetzter Marv (oder Maav? - auf jeden Fall der dicke GDI-Panzer)...



Ich mach es meistens so, baue in Rekordzeit eine Basis, jeder Klick muß sitzen, keine Leerzeiträume:
Erstmal sofort als erstes Gebäude den Zusatzkran, dann mit einem Bauhof die Raffinerie, mit dem Kran parallel Kraftwerke, bis ich drei Kraftwerke habe, dann ist auch die Raffinerie fertig, dann baue ich mit dem Bauhof den Gefechtsstand, parallel mit dem Kran eine zweite Raffinerie, dann mit dem Bauhof das Forschungszentrum, parallel mit dem Kran die erste schwere Waffenfabrik für Panzer und Co. Wenn das Forschungszentrum steht, baue ich sofort die große Waffenfabrik, die den Marv produzieren kann, parallel noch schnell die Kaserne, damit ich den Marv gleich bestücken kann.
Wenn der Marv gebaut wird laufen schon alle Updates im Forschungszentrum und Gefechtsstand, auch die Kraftwerke haben längst ein Turbinenupgrad. Ist der Marv fertig, sind schon 4 Einheiten bereit ihn zu besetzen, einmal die Zone-Trupper, damit der Marv eine Railgun bekommt, dann einmal die Infantrie mit den Granaten, damit der Marv danach gut gegen besetzte Gebäude und feindliche Infantrie gewappnet ist, dann noch eine Raketeninfantrie, damit er sich auch gegen Lufteinheiten verteidigen kann und als viertes und letztes kommt ein Ingenieur dazu, damit er den Marv im Betrieb wieder reparieren kann.
Danach versuche ich den Marv nicht an die Front, sondern seitlich oder von hinten an die Feindliche Festung heran zu führen, damit er Zeit hat sich hoch zu graduieren ohne davor schon zerstört zu werden, wenn er erstmal das * bekommen hat, also den Heldenstatus, repariert er sich noch schneller von selbst und hat extreme Feuerkraft, dann hab ich das Spiel meist schon gewonnen, denn dann ist er fast unschlagbar stark. 

Ein weiterer guter Trick ist, ganz dicht neben jeder Raffinerie eine RIG aufzubauen, diese repariert dann die Sammler, wärend sie abladen und verteidigt auch die Raffinerie vor Luftangriffen usw. am besten neben jede RIG noch 2 Mammuts und 2 Juggernauts und einen MG-Turm um sie gut vor Infantrie zu schützen.


----------



## gaussmath (22. Dezember 2017)

Profitroll schrieb:


> Die Mukke kommt heutzutage in der Sat 1 Gold Voschau



Jaaa, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen!


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. Dezember 2017)

In Bezug auf Strategie- und Aufbauspiele bin ich mit der jetzigen Entwicklung auch eher enttäuscht. Besonders mit den letzten Ablegern der Annoserie. Anno 2205 ist zwar einer der grafischen Meilensteine in diesem Bereich, aber das Wirtschaftssystem und die Story ist einfach Mist gewesen. Dazu die Abwesenheit jeglicher selbstständiger KI sowohl in Anno 2205 als auch 2070.

In Anno 2205 dachten Sie sich auch noch, dass Sie den Strategie bzw. Militärpart besser machen können indem Sie ihn auf eine extra Map auslagern. Das mag zwar an sich noch nicht negativ sein, aber wenn man dann eine 100% passive KI und 2-3 repetative Szenarios einsetzt, dann kommt man sich veräppelt vor.

Vor kurzem habe ich von einem möglicherweise interesannten Strategiespiel names "The are Billions" gehört. Ich muss aber noch schauen ob ich mir das holen werde.



Profitroll schrieb:


> Die Mukke kommt heutzutage in der Sat 1 Gold Voschau



Was? C&C-Musik?


----------



## Profitroll (29. Dezember 2017)

Jo. Der Generals Titeltrack.


----------



## Chibs (29. Dezember 2017)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> In Bezug auf Strategie- und Aufbauspiele bin ich mit der jetzigen Entwicklung auch eher enttäuscht. Besonders mit den letzten Ablegern der Annoserie. Anno 2205 ist zwar einer der grafischen Meilensteine in diesem Bereich, aber das Wirtschaftssystem und die Story ist einfach Mist gewesen. Dazu die Abwesenheit jeglicher selbstständiger KI sowohl in Anno 2205 als auch 2070.
> 
> In Anno 2205 dachten Sie sich auch noch, dass Sie den Strategie bzw. Militärpart besser machen können indem Sie ihn auf eine extra Map auslagern. Das mag zwar an sich noch nicht negativ sein, aber wenn man dann eine 100% passive KI und 2-3 repetative Szenarios einsetzt, dann kommt man sich veräppelt vor.


Wie ich bereits in meinem ersten Beitrag hier schrieb: das RTS-Genre und fast alle Strategie-Ableger generell entwickeln sich außer der Grafik mehr ZURÜCK als weiter , das merkt ein erfahrener Zocker sofort. Damals habe ich am PC solche Perlen wie Dune 2 , Warcraft , C&C oder Anno noch ausführlich gespielt aber heute ist davon nicht mehr übrig. Strategie ist toter als tot. Leider.


----------



## dressler18 (29. Dezember 2017)

Also ich habe durch Zufall herausgefunden das es für Generals + ZH eine Community gibt welche Server betreibt usw... das werde ich heute Nachmittag mal testen wie  das läuft.  Meine Hoffnung liegt darauf, weil dann habe ich sicher 10 Leute die regelmäßig zocken denn das ist eines der wenigen Spiele das jeder mag und vor allem auch kann 

Gute alte Klassiker wären:

WC3 + TFT - Spiele die Kampagne fast jedes Jahr 1x durch, gibt auch schon länger eine Community Kampagne die paralell zur normalen spielt ist sehr gut gemacht.
Cossacks + Art of War und European Wars
Ältere C&C Teile Tiberian Sun, Alarmstufe Rot usw. - wegen kompatibilität auf meiner virtuellen XP Mühle
Age of Empires 2 HD 
Wenns weniger hektisch sein soll Siedler 3 oder 4 natürlich mit allen Addons


----------



## shadie (29. Dezember 2017)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Also ich habe durch Zufall herausgefunden das es für Generals + ZH eine Community gibt welche Server betreibt usw... das werde ich heute Nachmittag mal testen wie  das läuft.  Meine Hoffnung liegt darauf, weil dann habe ich sicher 10 Leute die regelmäßig zocken denn das ist eines der wenigen Spiele das jeder mag und vor allem auch kann
> 
> Gute alte Klassiker wären:
> 
> ...



Das Projekt kenne ich / als ich es aber zuletzt ausgetestet habe waren die server sehr sehr buggy.
Stehen sehr wahrscheinlich auch nicht in Europa.
Zu zweit war es bereits fast unspielbar.

Aber teste es doch gerne mal aus und berichte dann hier mal, würde mich auch dafür interessieren.


----------



## gaussmath (31. Dezember 2017)

Wenn man mit anderen Spielern C&C übers Internet spielen will, kann ich Tunngle wärmstens empfehlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoddeleru (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich leide mit euch. Hab auch immer gern AoE 3 gespielt. Gut das es dieses Jahr ein neues anno gibt. Hab mal 1404 für 2€ gekauft und bin total angefixt seitdem.

Bei Generals hat mich immer gestört, dass man Einheiten nur minimal verbessern konnte. Das bringt sonst viel Dynamik rein, wenn es bei 20 Einheiten für jede noch 5 Verbesserungen gibt.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2018)

Ich habe gestern das neue "Forged Battalion" als Early Access installiert. Ich muss sagen, ich bin begeistert. Es kommt zwar nicht ganz die C&C Atmosphäre auf, aber es ist was anderes, was auch gut so ist. Für mich eine klare Empfehlung für RTS Fans!


----------



## shadie (7. Februar 2018)

Ich zocke aktuell hin und wieder die ersten Teile von C&C und zwar über:
OpenRA - Home
Funzt echt gut auch wenn bei Auflösung 2560x1440 alles sehr sehr klein wirkt 

Und es musste ja so kommen 

Habe das Spiel damals mit meinem Dad gespielt und meine Mum hat sich immer tierisch darüber aufgeregt das ständig einer sagt "jawohl Sir geht klar Sir".

Gestern also mit Boxen gespielt und wer hat gemeckert?
Frauchen 
"Kannst du bitte mal mit Kopfhörern spielen? das ständige gerassel (das vom eingehenden Geld) und das Jawohl Sir geht klar Sir nervt ja mal tierisch"



Die Spiele sind aber sowas von erbarmungslos und selbst die Bot Kämpfe schon echt hart stellenweise.


Eine Atombombe in die Base und du siehst schon mal richtig alt aus.
Musst erst mal wieder schauen was da grad hochgegangen ist.......echt krass.

An "echte Gegner" habe ich mich noch nicht ran getraut, die machen mich wohl in den ersten 10 Minuten fertig


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Gestern also mit Boxen gespielt und wer hat gemeckert?
> Frauchen
> "Kannst du bitte mal mit Kopfhörern spielen? das ständige gerassel (das vom eingehenden Geld) und das Jawohl Sir geht klar Sir nervt ja mal tierisch"



Und da hast du nicht proaktiv gehandelt und sofort Kopfhörer aufgesetzt??


----------



## shadie (7. Februar 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Und da hast du nicht proaktiv gehandelt und sofort Kopfhörer aufgesetzt??



Ihr zur Liebe mit einem "Jawohl Sir geht klar Sir"


----------



## dressler18 (7. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Das Projekt kenne ich / als ich es aber zuletzt ausgetestet habe waren die server sehr sehr buggy.
> Stehen sehr wahrscheinlich auch nicht in Europa.
> Zu zweit war es bereits fast unspielbar.
> 
> Aber teste es doch gerne mal aus und berichte dann hier mal, würde mich auch dafür interessieren.



Inzwischen gibts ein Update ! Es ist absolut spielbar ABER, es sind zu gewissen Zeiten viel Leute Online und dann mal wieder nicht. Außerdem wird man als Newbie gerne instant gekickt. Bin dann immer neu rein und hab gepostet das sie froh sein sollen wenn die Community wächst, anstatt neue Spieler so zu vergraulen. Das zeigt leider aber nur teilweise Wirkung. Manchmal sind eben die richtigen arroganten wannbe Progamer online - heir ist diskussion sinnlos. Manche schreiben eh schon PRO im Gamenamen dazu aber nicht immer - dort gehe ich logischerweise auch nicht rein.
Der nächste große minus Punkt, man muss um online Spielen zu können (auch wenn man nicht hostet), fähig sein eine Portweiterleitung einzurichten.  Das schaffen leider auch nicht immer alle. 

Wenn man dann aber mal im Game ist läuft es recht flüßig nur im Endgame wenn viele Units auf der Map sind fängt an stark zu ruckeln. Bei 1on1 und 2on2 ist es aber im Rahmen.

Meine Hoffnung liegt aber inzwischen auf dem Red Altert 3 Mod der vor kurzem in den News war.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Februar 2018)

Ich hab bisher nie gegen einen menschlichen Gegner gespielt.
Da weiß man ja nie wen man vor sich hat und wie gut der ist, kann also damit auch seine eigene Leistung nur begrenzt einstufen. Wenn man aber gegen die KI auf "erbarmungslos" gewinnt, kann man sich schon etwas drauf einbilden.


----------



## Katusch (2. Oktober 2019)

Probiert mal X Morph Defense - Last Bastion 
X-Morph: Defense - Last Bastion on Steam


----------



## gaussmath (3. Oktober 2019)

Katusch schrieb:


> Probiert mal X Morph Defense - Last Bastion
> X-Morph: Defense - Last Bastion on Steam



Danke für den Tipp. Hab mir mal ein paar LetPlays auf YT angeschaut. Es sieht durchaus fetzig aus, aber das Gameplay ist auf Dauer eher so meh. Die ganze Zeit Türmchen bauen und Gegnerströme umlenken?! Der Soundtrack ist noch mehr meh. Wie ja schon gesagt wurde, setzt C&C hier Maßstäbe und es trägt ja auch maßgeblich zur Atmosphäre bei.


----------



## nierewa (24. November 2019)

Das geilste Spiel war immer noch Dune 2, gefolgt von Starcraft.
Macht immer wieder Spaß das zu zocken. Gibt es jetz ja auch als Vollversion: StarCraft Anthology
Starcraft 2 finde ich schon nicht mehr zu prickelnd. 

Die Story und die Zwischensequenzen sind natürlich oberste Sahne.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2019)

Earth 2150 war auch sehr geil!
Leider war die Fortsetzung nicht mehr so gut.


----------



## colormix (25. November 2019)

Neue  Games sind  eh  sehr  oft viel  schlechter  oft    nicht anspielbar  als  Alte !  
Earth 2150 war  auf   irgendeiner  Game  Heft    DVD    habe  das noch als  Zip Datei auf  dem  PC .
Mal schauen  vll instantiiere  ich 2150  mal    wieder Neu  ?


----------



## Nightslaver (25. November 2019)

nierewa schrieb:


> Das geilste Spiel war immer noch Dune 2



So toll Dune 2 damals auch gewesen ist, das man noch jede Einheit einzeln auswählen musste, weil man mehrere Einheiten nicht per Rahmen zusammenfassen konnte, war selbst damals schon einfach nur grauenhaft unkonfortabel.

Da würd ich dann doch heute lieber Dune 2000, oder Emperor: Battle of Dune spielen, die machen aus meiner Sicht nicht weniger Spaß, spielen sich aber wenigstens deutlich konfortabler als Dune 2 und als zusätzliches Schmarnkel sehen sie auch noch besser aus.


----------



## nierewa (27. November 2019)

Ich fand bei Dune 2000 und Emperor sterben die Einheiten viel zu schnell.
Eine Infanterie-Gruppe die mehrere Panzer zerstört... einfach so... ich denk das würde nicht mal in echt funktionieren.



> weil man mehrere Einheiten nicht per Rahmen zusammenfassen konnte


Man konnte doch die Tastatur verwenden. Dann ging's schon.
Und ich muß sagen ich hatte nen Amiga. Die  Version war nochmal besser als die auf'm PC.


----------

